# Ophelia had twins 02/12



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Ophelia kidded this afternoon and had a buckling and a doeling. I am still real nervous because this is all new and I want to keep them as healthy as possible.
Here is the buckling









The doeling









The two of them standing









And one with their momma.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

tooooooo CUTE!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they're adorable!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

awwww..how sweet...congrats


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

They are so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWW SO STINKING CUTE!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I do love those ears. 

Jan


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhhhh, too cute. I may just have to get some Nubians too......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE! Love those ears...they look very healthy too :hug:


----------



## jad1dad (Oct 6, 2010)

Just makes me wish I had them. They are too cute.


----------

